# Possible to Claim back INPS



## snivas (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am an Indian working in Italy for past 5 years. Now I am planning to return back to India. During the course of 5 five years, I had paid my INPS. Could anyone suggest if it is possible to get back the INPS money while leaving Italy permanently? If yes, could anyone help me knowing the procedures?

Thanks in advance


----------

